
Gestures Glamour: Setting Up a Touch Menu – Step by Step Tutorial - JoseRosario95
https://medium.com/outsystems-experts/gestures-glamour-setting-up-a-touch-menu-6d9b94039997
======
thecodeforce
I was recently arguing with someone who said that horizontal swiping should be
banned. Thanks to this article, I can now point out that it's all part of the
glamour of gestures and point people to the codepens and alpacas.

~~~
Onyros
Why should horizontal swiping be banned, though? I personally like horizontal
swiping. What was their reasoning there?

------
dfshorty
Damn... Just a few months ago, me and my team were searching for something
like this to create some touch based patterns like drawers, this would be so
helpful! Saved for reference

------
gveiga
Good step by step implementation guide for a performant mobile menu. Nice.

------
joaocbatista
Performance, glamour and functionality together. Great article!

